# New to Ottawa Area



## geogirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys, thought I'd introduce myself and see if there are any of you nearby. Most of the topics seem to concern Toroto or the west, though...

Anyhow, we're a swiss/canadian family, me being the swiss one, with a one-year-old son, and we've just moved here after having lived in Switzerland for the last 7 years (with a short stint in Singapore thrown in). My hubby is from this town, all his family are here and we moved back basically because his dad wants to retire and hubby would like to take over the family business.

I'm trying to get my bearings here, and this being winter (i.e. not exactly the temperatures to take a baby out in the stroller) I'm feeling rather cooped up and stuck. I'm also not used to having to drive everywhere, so that complicates matters, too. "Back home", if you need to drive, it's far enough or complicated enough that you think twice about going. Here driving is just normal, but I'm still in the old mindset and trying to get out of it.

Anyways, I'm also trying to find a job and having not much luck at the moment. Are there any jobs that are part-time, but not minimum wage? Again, back home you can work a career job, but only work 60% or 80% (meaning, only 3 or 4 days per week) but you then only get that percentage of a salary. But you still get a salary, not minimum wage, and you still get all the same benefits etc. Does that exist here?
And since I'm talking about jobs, I'm a geographer (masters degree) and would like to work as an urban or environmental planner. Anyone know of something or somewhere to look? What are my chances? Is my swiss degree worth anything here? I can't really afford to go to university here to get a planning degree, especially because there are no unis in Ottawa who offer that and I can't just up and move to Kingston or Toronto, not with a baby at home. Any tips? I've tried emailing the Planners' Association before we moved, but never got a response. Maybe I should try calling them, now that I'm here.

But yeah, would appreciate some tips, and would love to hear from others in the Ottawa area.

cheers


----------

